# Lets see it; their best "woe is me!" look!



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Let me out.. Pleeeeeese....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan wanting to go outside in the snow (again)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker is sad his toy is too big for him:










(After a couple months lol)


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

*i didnt do it mom*


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

What do you mean I have to leave my Mommy??


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

when i was going away to school...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

This was the day Riley got neutered!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahaha all together now; "AWWWW!!!!" these are so great!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He stole a card out of a deck we were playing with and this is the face that I got when I took it away. 









Just because I love it, this is him when he still had the card...









And my favorite "puppy dog eyes" picture of Enzo that I've ever taken...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, Ranger's cuz died...what a shame!


"I didn't mean to bark at the neighbour's dog. It just happened!"


"Let me out of jail, please."


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nobody loves me, nobody will play with me....
Sierra


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

"Nobody wants to play ball wif me."










"My foot hurts."


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner comes up and puts his head between my legs when he thinks Sasha is getting too much attention. : (
Poor Gunnie!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sammi can turn on the woe all day










Tilley about as woeful as she gets over no one to play ball











Parker wants to be outside












None of Ty, he is still too young and happy to be woeful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 3 bests...er, because my guy has the mournful look down pat. 

When he was a puppy and told to keep his feet on the floor.......










A little older... being a drama queen....










Then last summer when I told him to stop hiding in the bathroom because the storm was over. He didn't believe me....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just leave me alone "I am hiding from Lennon"


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

One mopey lady...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Not feeling very well. Barfy tummy.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby pouting for no real reason, he was just feeling deprived. 










Kirby rarely pouts, she is always smiling or sleeping-a rare down moment.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

"But I don't wanna leave yet!!"


----------



## lolathenunchick (Sep 14, 2010)

This is Charlie at about 5 months, feeling sorry for himself


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These are great pics. I get these looks all the time but the minute I put the camera on my boy he turns in to Mr. Serious.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Ranger would be one fat pup if he were my dog, those eyes are way too freakin sweet!! 

Sweet Girl, that last pic broke my heart! Poor sick baby!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I made a little photo montage a while back when Comet was "depressed" that we weren't going back outside to play in the snow.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I made a little photo montage a while back when Comet was "depressed" that we weren't going back outside to play in the snow.


 
OMG....wasn't that the most pathetic sad little face you've ever seen!!!! 
But still so handsome!!!!!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

HHahaha oh my that video montage is awesome! Gotta love this breed! Hope you don;t mind, I shared it on Macy's page.. its just ssssooooooooooooo good! lol COmet is precious how could you ever say No to a face like that! lol
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was a great video. These goldens sure do know how to work it.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Can I please nap just a little bit more?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, that was great  



tippykayak said:


> I made a little photo montage a while back when Comet was "depressed" that we weren't going back outside to play in the snow.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Izzy not liking the thunder that is happening!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

This first one is one of my favorite of Summer (she especially knows how to play her momma). The second is one of Rott'n--he was the king of woeful.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The Magic of Macy said:


> HHahaha oh my that video montage is awesome! Gotta love this breed! Hope you don;t mind, I shared it on Macy's page.. its just ssssooooooooooooo good! lol COmet is precious how could you ever say No to a face like that! lol
> thanks for sharing!!


Hey, I don't mind. Just plug tippykayak.com (my dog photoblog) on Macy's page when you post it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, these pictures are just so pathetic! Our dogs know how to tug on our heartstrings, that's for sure..

Jealous1, your poor Rottie looks like it's the end of his world as he knows it!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito was practicing his woe is me look at 4 months old!








and he's still pretty good at it, too.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a couple photos of Zoe looking pitiful. She is laying on the couch and the bed in these photos like the spoiled princess she is, but she's trying to fool you into thinking that she's a poor, lonely, deprived dog with no one to love her.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

two of Pudden's classics:

1) busted after stealing Mama's little stuffed birds

2) tragic after pulling a muscle in her neck


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Here is my Tucker-woe is me!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I LOVE THESE!!! Rott'n is hilarious omgg!!!


----------

